

How to lockup the in-flight entertainment system on a Boeing 777 - signa11
http://embeddedgurus.com/stack-overflow/2011/06/how-to-lockup-the-in-flight-entertainment-system-on-a-boeing-777/

======
mansr
The title of this article is bit misleading as each airline has their own
system, British Airways even having rather different-looking interfaces in the
various cabins classes (though the films are the same). The one thing all such
systems do seem to have in common is instability. In my experience, the
inflight entertainment locks up on about one in four flights without any
hostile action from my side. It could of course be someone else experimenting.

------
scottshea
You gotta love someone who experiments with these things in public. I do the
same thing often getting systems to fall out of their intended use mode.

